# [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse



## Klutten (23. Juni 2012)

*[Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ein neuer Gehäusehersteller betritt das europäische Parkett und schickt sich an, den kleinen Markt für noch kleinere und gleichzeitig edle HTPC-Cases aufzumischen. Streacom wird den Wenigsten hier etwas sagen, weshalb ich mich freue, an dieser Stelle einen kleinen Test mit Praxiserfahrungen zu platzieren. Wie es sich für ein Extreme-Forum gehört, wird die Hardware natürlich alles andere als kleinlich oder langweilig ausfallen. Freut euch auf eine kleine Exkursion in die Planung und Verwirklichung meines neuen Office-PCs - lustige Texte und Missgeschicke inbegriffen.*​
*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Der Hersteller
Der Testkandidat im Detail
Lieferumfang & verbaute Hardware
Die Montage
Praxiserfahrungen
Fazit
Die Vorschaubilder können durch Anklicken in ihrer vollen Größe von 1.500 x 1.000 Pixeln angezeigt werden.​
*Der Hersteller*Streacom ist ein noch recht junger Hersteller auf internationaler Ebene, der erst im Jahr 2010 als ein Unternehmen der Wesena Streacom Gruppe gegründet wurde. Der Hauptsitz ist in den Niederlanden beheimatet, dem Land, welches sich ohne jegliche Punkteausbeute von der hiesigen Fußball-EM verabschiedete. Dass Qualität groß geschrieben wird, zeigt ein Blick auf Teile des jungen Teams aus Designern, Ingenieuren usw., das seine Wurzeln bei einem alten Bekannten des Genres hat - OrigenAE. Preislich und qualitativ eine hohe Hürde, schickt sich Streacom an, in Bezug auf den Endverbraucher Akzente zu setzen.

Das aktuelle Portfolio setzt sich aus insgesamt acht Gehäusen der gehobenen Klasse zusammen, die teilweise passiv oder aktiv gekühlt angeboten werden. Farblich stehen schwarz und silber zur Auswahl, das Angebot an zusätzlichen Features befindet sich im Aufbau. Gerade für edle und leistungsstarke Office- oder auch Wohnzimmer-PCs ist natürlich der Weg der passiven Kühlung anzustreben, der aber hohe Anforderungen an die Wärmeabfuhr stellt. Dieser kleine Test soll daher das passiv gekühlte FC8 beleuchten und die Möglichkeiten der zu verbauenden Hardware ausreizen.

Hier der Direktlink zur Produktseite -> Klick mich​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Der Testkandidat im Detail*"Unboxing" - herrlich, Anglizismen beherrschen mittlerweile sogar das schnöde Auspacken von Hardware - und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind - macht das die Sache doch gleich doppelt spannend. Angeliefert wird der Testkandidat in einem schlichten schwarzen Karton, der den Blick auf sein edles Innenleben geschickt zu vertuschen weiß. Mit ein paar unheimlichen Handbewegungen, mit denen man auch einhändig einen Origami-Drachen hätte aus einem DIN-A0-Blatt zaubern können, gleitet der Inhalt sanft aus der Behausung. Das Gehäuse schlummert selig und gut vor Kratzern geschützt in einem Stoffbeutel und wird seitlich gegen jede Beschädigung von Außen durch Formteile aus Schaumstoff flankiert. Das restliche Zubehör befindet sich innerhalb des Brotkastens aus Aluminium und kann daher auch keinen Schaden anrichten. Nachdem man letztendlich den klinisch weißen Beutel entfernt hat, kann man sich an der ganzen Pracht feinsäuberlich gefertigter Ingenieurskunst ergötzen. Der erste Blick ist eindeutig - geil, das ist mal edel!​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Mit geschärftem Blick geht es ans Werk und dem Gehäuse wird mal ordentlich auf den Zahn gefühlt. Vielleicht zunächst einmal etwas zu den technischen Daten und den Features, die das FC8 als Hardware-Appartement mitbringt. Die Herstellerangaben klotzen mit folgenden Angaben:

Hergestellt aus hochwertigem Aluminium mit einer fein gebürsteten Oberfläche
Perfekt geeignet als lautloser Begleiter eines Heimkinos
3,5 mm dickes Aluminiumblech
erhältlich in den Farben Silber und Schwarz
Für Mini-ITX Mainbaords geeignet (siehe dazu gesonderte Kompatibilitätsliste)
Platz für Festspeicher - 1x 2,5" / 1x 3,5"
Platz für ein optisches Slot-In-Laufwerk mit linksseitigem Auswurfknopf
Frontanschlüsse: 2x USB / 1x SD-Kartenleser
Rückseitig Platz für eine Erweiterungskarte (Low-Profile)
Rückseitig für 2x eSATA (nicht enthalten)
Passive Heatpipe-Kühlung für eine maximale Wärmeabfuhr (TDP) von 65 Watt
Kompakte Abmessungen: 240 mm breit / 250 mm tief / 100 mm hoch
Stromversorgung über Pico-Netzteile oder Adapter (nicht enthalten)
Media-PC Zubehör: Fernbedienung und IR-Adapter (optional für ~30 Euro erhältlich)
Gewicht: ~2,5 kg
Preis: ~140 Euro
Alles in Allem grundsolide Angaben, die in Verbindung mit dem optischen Eindruck viel Spaß vermitteln. Die folgenden Bilder beleuchten das Gehäuse zunächst aus allen vier Himmelsrichtungen. Ahoi Herr Kapitän: Die Front wirkt schlicht und sehr aufgräumt, die wenigen Elemente ordnen sich ansprechend in das schicke Design ein. Eine blaue LED über dem Einschaltknopf signalisiert im Betrieb "Halloooo ich bin an" - denn ohne zu viel zu versprechen - zu hören ist später nichts! Detailverliebten Technik-Junkies fallen natürlich sofort die sauber gefasten Durchbrüche auf, die weiter unten noch einmal genauer zu sehen sind. Gerade für den Office-PC auf dem Schreibtisch ein kleiner Hingucker. Kurz die Seite gewechselt nehmen wir Kurs auf den großen Kühlkörper, der mit seinen 27 feinprofilierten Lamellen komplett in das Gehäuse integriert ist. Um die Konvektion - als Klugscheißer und Ingenieur benutzt man selbstverständlich nicht solch schnöde Begriffe wie "natürlicher Kamineffekt" zu verbessern, ist die Bodenplatte an dieser Stelle ausgearbeitet. Zwischen den Lamellen verbergen sich die Schrauben zur Befestigung des Deckels und der innenliegenden Kühlkörper, die die Verbindung zu den Heatpipes herstellen.

Weiter geht es mit einem weiteren Schwenk auf die Rückseite und nebenbei noch die zweite Seitenfläche. Auch hier wirkt alles sehr aufgeräumt und optisch nett angeordnet. Oben links befindet sich die Bohrung für den Netzanschluss, direkt daneben ordnen sich vertikal liegende Kühlschlitze über die restliche Breite bis hin zur Beheimatung der Erweiterungskarte im Low-Profile-Format an. Der untere Teil dient der Aufnahme der Blende für das IO-Panel des Mainboards. Die zweite Seitenfläche ist clean, sodass man einen heimischen Sprayer der Bahnhofsszene anheuern sollte, um diese vielleicht etwas zu verschönern. Da ich es schlicht und edel mag, bleibt alles so wie es ist.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die weiteren Bilder sind schmückendes Beiwerk und zeigen im Detail schön, mit welcher Präzision und hochwertigen Qualität Streacom den Endkunden beeindrucken will. Das gesamte Gehäuse ist absolut kratzerfrei und besonders die Kanten und Durchbrüche verdienen Aufmerksamkeit. Diese sind - bis auf die gefasten Elemente der Vorderseite - scharfkantig und somit technisch geradlinig ausgearbeitet. Optisch offenbart sich so eine kleine Augenweide für technikverliebte Bastler. Wer jetzt allerdings blutige Finger beim Zusammenbau vermutet und schon mal im Voraus einen Krankenwagen ordern möchte, der wird enttäuscht - oder besser nicht, denn scharfkantig ja, dafür aber auch absolut gratfrei. Man kann also auch nach Herzenslust einen Blinden über alle Kanten fingern lassen, ohne dass dieser mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht sein Leben aushaucht.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die bereits weiter oben angesprochenen Fasen der Frontelemente noch einmal im Detail. Wer seinen Rechner fortan auf demSchreibtisch platzieren möchte, der wird sich des Öfteren dabei ertappen, wie der Blick über die perfekt ausgearbeiteten Anschlüsse schweift. Vielleicht bin ich damit auch alleine, aber ich denke, ein paar Verrückte wird es in diesem Forum wohl geben, die mir da beipflichten. Auf dem rechten Bild ist beispielhaft eine Nahtstelle zu sehen, die verdeutlicht, mit welch liebevollen Details der Hersteller jedwede Verbindung am Gehäuse aus dem Blickfeld des Anwenders entschwinden lässt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Um den Test nicht schon zu Beginn aufzublähen - ich schweife zunehmend ab - sind Detailbilder aus dem Innenraum der kleinen Kiste in einem Spoiler verpackt. Wer also einen Blick auf die Platinen von Cardreader und Einschaltknopf, Einzelteile der Heatpipe-Kühlung oder das Laufwerkstray werfen möchte, der darf gerne den Button drücken. Eine kleine Anmerkung am Rande: Beim ersten vorliegenden Testsample und der Fotosession lagen verbogene Heatpipes bei, die später noch durch exakt gebogene Exemplare getauscht wurden. Ein Umstand, der in der finalen, käuflich zu erwerbenden Version, nicht mehr auftreten soll. Idealerweise sollte der CPU-Kühlblock im rechten Winkel zum Gehäuse stehen, aber knapp daneben (immerhin gute 30°) ist leider auch vorbei. Also - Schwamm drüber und weitermachen.​

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Lieferumfang & verbaute Hardware*Recht unspektakulär und dennoch vollständig, präsentieren sich die Beilagen des FC8. Es ist halt wie bei einem guten Steak - je weniger Drumherum, desto besser. Dem passiv gekühlten Winzling wohnt die bereits vormontierte Kühlkonstruktion inne, die internen Platinen sind mit allen nötigen Kabeln bestückt. Des Weiteren liegt ein Zettel bei, der das Montagematerial spezifiziert. Ein Hauch von Kinderüberraschung ist im Spiel, sobald man die vielen kleinen Tütchen mit unterschiedlichen Schrauben erblickt und unweigerlich die Frage nach dem "wohin damit" stellt. Eine Anleitung sucht man in Papierform vergeblich, hier setzt der Hersteller auf die Bereitstellung rein digitaler Medien, die jeweils als Datenblatt und bebilderte Anleitung für jedes Gehäuse zur Verfügung stehen. Um Frustmomente im Rahmen zu halten, sollten auch geübte Bastler einen Blick hineinwerfen, ansonsten macht man während der Montage schnell mal einen Schritt rückwärts. Auf Wärmeleitpaste verzichtet Streacom ebenfalls bewusst. Aufgrund der ohnehin gesteigerten Anforderungen an den Anwender (Bastelarbeit), geht man davon aus, dass dieser ohnehin ein sehr hochwertiges und individuelles Produkt wählt.

Die optional erhältliche Fernbedienung samt dazugehörigen IR-Empfänger ist hochglänzend schwarz ausgeführt und funktionell so ausgearbeitet, dass diese mit dem Windows Mediacenter in Einklang ist. Zwei Batterien liegen dem späteren Lieferumfang bei, meinem Sample war mir dieser Umstand leider nicht vergönnt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Ab jetzt wird es spannender. Frei nach dem Motto "Es darf geklotzt werden", füttern wir das Innenleben unseres Aluminiumboliden mit anständiger Hardware aus dem Fachmarkt, die mit Sicherheit nicht den Zusatz "Geiz ist geil" verdient. Zum Einsatz kommen:

Mainboard: Asrock H77M-ITX für ~85€ -> LINK 
CPU: Intel i7 3770s für ~285€ -> LINK

SSD: Kinkston HyperX 3K für~120€ -> LINK

RAM: Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600MHz (Grey Edition) für ~50€ -> LINK
DVD-Brenner: Sony AD-7640S für ~65€ -> LINK
Pico-PSU-Adapter 160 XT DC-DC für ~40€ -> LINK

Leice LCD 12V-Netzteil (120W) für ~30€ -> LINK
DeLOC SATA-Adapter (slim) für ~4€ -> LINK
Wärmeleitpaste Prolimatech PK1 für ~10€ -> LINK

In Summe kommt der Extrembastler so auf gute 690 Euro - und ja, da ist das Gehäuse und die Fernbedienung noch nicht einmal inbegriffen. Hierfür muss der "Nicht-Hardware-Tester" nochmals 140 Euro für den schicken Alu-Tempel und 30 € für die Fernbedienung berappen. Natürlich stellt diese Konfiguration abseits jeden Spargedankens einen Extremfall dar, denn alleine eine günstigere CPU kann schnell mal 200€ und mehr einsparen. Ebenso verhält es sich, wenn man den Hersteller wechselt und den roten Riesen AMD bevorzugt. Als Extreme-Forist bevorzuge ich in diesem Fall aber die High-End-Variante und erfreue mich eher an den vielen wunderhübschen Komponenten als dem Gedanken, dass die Mäuse im Haus gerade heulend vor dem leeren Kühlschrank stehen. Pech gehabt, dafür mal wieder ein leckerer Rechner im Eigenbau. Wer ganz nebenbei den Einsatzzeck eines HTPC anstrebt, kann die wahrlich magische Grenze von 1.000€ mit einer TV-Karte übrigens schnell knacken - köstlich.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Die Montage*Kommen wir zu dem Teil, der am meisten Spaß macht, dem hantieren mit Hardware und dem Versuch, diese in einem winzigen Gehäuse funktionstüchtig unterzubringen. Eines sollte nämlich von vornherein klar sein. Die Art von Gehäuse und der Einsatz einer komplett passiven Kühlung stellt auch erfahrene Bastler ab und an vor interessante Aufgaben. Neben Bastelgeschick sollte man daher auf jeden Fall eine gute Vorplanung (z.B. anhand oben genannter Komponenten), die nötige Ruhe (zur Not auch unter Zuhilfenahme von Alkohol) und einigen Ideenreichtum mitbringen. Jetzt aber ein Zusammenbau in Kurzform, gespickt von einigen Tücken und hilfreichen Tipps für Nachahmer.

Wenn man sich nun endlich an die Verwirklichung seines Silent-Traums macht, muss das Gehäuse als erstes geöffnet und von den Innereien befreit werden. Laufwerkstray und vormontierte Heatpipe-Kühlung müssen vorerst weichen, sodass lediglich die Platinen an der Gehäusefront übrig bleiben. So herrlich aufgeräumt wird man den Kasten zukünftig nicht mehr erblicken - also verweilen wir mit dem Blick etwas länger. ...jetzt aber weiter! Natürlich ab jetzt mit dem nötigen Ernst ...oder sagen wir einfach: Konzentration bitte.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Als nächstes warten vorbereitende Arbeiten. Als erste Komponente wandert der optional erhältliche IR-Empfänger in die vordere Ecke, wo bereits Abstandshalter auf diesen warten. Weiter geht es mit der Montage des CPU-Kühlblocks. Auf der Unterseite des Mainboards werden rund um den Sockel selbstklebende Muttern platziert, um später die endgültige Montage der Kühleinheit komplett von oben zu bewerkstelligen. Die Bodenplatte des CPU-Kühlers wird anschließend für den gewünschten Sockeltyp (Intel oder AMD) vorbereitet, was durch die mitgelieferten Blechstreifen ein leichtes ist. Nachdem auf der CPU eine hauchdünne Schicht Wärmeleitpaste platzgenommen hat, kann die vorbereitete Bodenplatte montiert werden. Auf den korrekten Verlauf der Heatpipe-Nuten ist zwingend zu achten. An dieser Stelle ist umsichtiges Arbeiten angesagt. Streacom verzichtet auf eine federbelastete CPU-Befestigung und setzt auf die Federwirkung der montierten Halterung. ACHTUNG: Zunächst alle vier Schrauben locker so weit eindrehen, dass diese optisch auf den Bügeln aufliegen. Ab jetzt wird kreuzweise und mit halben oder ganzen Umdrehungen gearbeitet. Ausreichend fest ist die Platte, sobald sich die Metallbügel minimal in Richtung Mainboard biegen. Weniger ist hier mehr, denn Anpressdruck ist kein Allheilmittel bei der Jagd nach niedrigen Temperaturen! Das letzte Bild im Quartett zeigt die fertig aufgesetzte Konstruktion.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Bevor es an die Montage der weiteren Kühlkonstruktion geht, sollte diese einmal ohne jegliche Wärmeleitpaste zur Probe verbaut werden, damit später nichts schief gehen kann. Eventuell sind winzige Biegearbeiten an den Heatpipes notwendig, damit diese nicht auf Spannung verbaut werden. Eine Demontage mit überall aufgetragener Wärmeleitpaste ist schließlich nicht die angenehmste Arbeit und kann neben hässlichen Verschmutzungen auch Kurzschlüsse verursachen - je nach eingesetzter Paste. Diese sollte übrigens auch klug gewählt sein, denn sie muss mit viel Handarbeit in kleinste Schlitze der ganzen Konstruktion gelangen. Meine Wahl viel auf die sehr gute Prolimatech PK1, die sich bereits in unseren vielen Wakü-Tests durch tolle Auftragbarkeit (gute Viskosität) bewährt hat. Hat man diesen Schritt abgeschlossen, kann der Pico-PSU-Adapter platz nehmen und das Heatpipe-Konstrukt nebst überall aufgetragener Wärmeleitpaste montiert werden. ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Damit ist die gröbste Arbeit erledigt und man kann sich über die Montage der Laufwerke und deren Verkabelung Gedanken machen. Hier haben wir auch gleich eine kleine Quizfrage: Wer findet den Fehler auf den beiden folgenden Bildern? 

Die Spannung steigt ...und steigt ...ich löse auf!

Richtig, hier lauert der Fehler im Detail. Was benötigt man, um ein optisches Notebook-Laufwerk anzuschließen? Natürlich einen Adapter, der die Verbindung der herkömmlichen SATA-Schnittstelle und des Netzteilanschlusses auf den kombinierten "Slimline" Notebookstandard herstellt. Natürlich wurde dieser bei der ersten Planung vergessen und nachgeordert. Doch wo soll dieser hin? Da kauft man sich eine bildhübsche SSD, verbaut diese stolz auf dem Tray um dann anschließend festzustellen, dass das optische Laufwerk nicht mehr anschließbar ist. Nach einem kurzen Wutanfall wandert das gute Stück damit kopfüber auf die Unterseite des Trays und ward nicht mehr gesehen. Zwar wäre das auch mit geschlossenem Gehäusedeckel so, geärgert hat es mich aber trotzdem. Nach dieser Aktion ist oberhalb der Blechbahn freilich Platz für ein Einfamilienhaus - oder eben besagten Adapter. Totz aller Komponenten und Kabel wirkt das Innere der Blechbehausung nach wie vor aufgeräumt und ermöglicht einen kleinen Luftstrom, der von der Unterseite über die Hardware an die Oberseite gelangen kann.

Fertig - nachmachen! Ich habe schon Fransen am Mund und Schwielen an den Fingern (glücklicherweise tippe ich nicht mit allen 10 Fingern ^^) und überlasse euch das Feld.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Praxiserfahrungen*Großartige Messwert-Orgien möchte ich uns allen zum Abschluss dieses Tests gerne ersparen. Zu unterschiedlich kann die eingesetzte Hardware und damit das Verhältnis von Wärme und Leistung sein. In Anbetracht des eingesetzten i7 3770s (mit integrieter HD4000-Grafik) wurde aber das TDP-Limit des Herstellers vollständig ausgereizt, sodass die hier niedergeschriebenen Daten als gute Anhaltspunkte für eine Einschätzung des Einsatzzweckes dienen können. Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem kleinen und absolut lautlosen Edelgehäuse sind durchweg positiv. Von merklicher Wärmeentwicklung kann kaum gesprochen werden, denn das Gehäuse wird im Arbeitsalltag kaum mehr als handwarm. Bei einer üblichen Temperatur im heimischen Testlabor (oder sollte ich einfach Büro sagen?) von knapp 20-21 °C erreicht die CPU eine mittlere Kerntemperatur von ~38 °C. Selbst ein Youtube-Abend und diverse kleine Videos bringen die Kühlung nicht in Wallung. Bei einer CPU-Auslastung im Bereich von 20-40 % (und nicht ermittelter iGPU-Belastung) sind nach einigen Stunden Temperaturen im Bereich von 45-50 °C möglich, aber auch so wird das Gehäuse nur leicht warm. Ausgedehnten Filmabenden in HD-Qualität steht somit auch nichts im Weg. Auch unter Volllast und der Beanspruchung aller acht Kerne mit Coredamage pendeln sich die gemittelten Temperaturen im Bereich von 75-80 °C ein. Sicher kein gesunder Wert, aber wer "spielt" schon den ganzen Tag solch langweilige Programme wie Coredamage, Prime95 oder Furmark. Die Grafik haut einen nicht vom Hocker, da kann man sich ja gleich eine Spielekonsole kaufen. In Punkto Leistung bekommt das FC8 daher von mir die volle Punktzahl. Ich hätte vor diesem Test nie geglaubt, dass man eine CPU dieser Leistungsklasse in einem derart kleinen und edlen Gehäuse vollständig passiv und damit lautlos kühlen kann.

Wer an dieser Stelle Erfahrungen mit dem Faulheitsverstärker (in Fachkreisen auch Fernbedienung genannt) vermisst, dem sei gesagt, dass dieses Teil durchaus funktioniert, ich aber weder Freude an einem Wohnzimmer-PC noch dem windowseigenen Media-Center habe. Nach einem kurzen Funktionstest beschränke ich mich lieber wieder auf die Arbeit bei Stille und Vogelgezwitscher.

Freudentränen treten unerwartet auf, als ich während der Praxistests den Blick Richtung meines Strommessgerätes schwenke. Im Idle und während des normalen Arbeitens im Forum oder mit Word/Excel saugt das kleine Biest lediglich 20-22 Watt aus der Steckdose, mit einer angeschlossenen externen USB-Festplatte sind es gar 24-25 Watt. Im Standby beginnt dann fast der Modus "Energierückgewinung" ...ok, nicht ganz, aber mit einem Verbrauch von unter einem Watt ist das System zumindest nah dran. Ich kann da nur sagen: "Watt? Das kann ja nicht sein. ...unglaublich sparsam der Dampfer".​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Fazit*Der Übergang von den Praxiserfahrungen (lesen!) zum Fazit ist fließend. Die Begeisterung und der durchweg positive Eindruck ist kaum zu trüben, weshalb sich das FC8 eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung einheimst. Kritikpunkte sind nahezu nicht präsent und meist nicht dem Gehäuse anzulasten. Einige Stolpersteine - oder besser zu erklimmende Hürden - möchte ich geneigten Käufern aber dennoch darlegen. Machen wir uns grundlegend klar, dass der Bau eines solchen Mini-PCs deutlich höhrere Anforderungen an die Auswahl der Komponenten, die Planung und den Zusammenbau stellt. Ein Desktop-PC in Normalgröße ist aufgrund der riesigen Auswahl an Komponenten zwar teilweise unübersichtlich, stellt aber aufgrund der Platzverhältnisse und Baugrößen kaum Anforderungen an den Anwender. Wo ein solcher PC in weniger als einer halben Stunde komplett montiert ist, beginnt die Arbeit an einem Winzling wie dem FC8 erst. Die Kompatibilität der Komponenten und auch deren Auswahl gestaltet sich ungleich schwerer, da der Markt und damit auch die Erfahrungen in Foren rar gesät sind. Wer aber einen hier beschriebenen PC-Bau anstrebt, der wird bei guter Vorplanung deutlich mehr Bastelspaß haben. Die Arbeit mit den sehr kleinen Komponenten ist kompakt, übersichtlich und unterscheidet sich deutlich von üblichen PCs. 

Kritik? Als kleine, spontane Aufgabe kann sich mal jeder auf die Suche nach einem optischen Slot-In-Laufwerk mit linksseitigem Auswurfknopf machen - und p.s. ...verlasst euch nicht auf Produktbilder! Eine durchaus spannende und leider auch zeitraubende Arbeit.

In Bezug auf die gelieferte Qualität des Streacom FC8 gibt es nichts zu meckern. Optik und Haptik sind sehr gut, die klaren Linien und das schlichte Äußere lassen das Design edel und dezent wirken. An der Verarbeitung gibt es ebenfalls nichts auszusetzen, sieht man mal von den nicht korrekt gebogenen Heatpipes des ersten Samples ab. Mit einem Preis von ~140 Euro liegt der Hersteller im Schnitt gerade einmal bei der Hälfte der vergleichbar angebotenen Gehäuse eines Konkurrenten.

Betrachtet man die Montagefreundlichkeit, so ist man mit der herstellerseitig gelieferten bebilderten Anleitung (online/digital) gut bedient und für den Einbau der Komponenten gut gewappnet. Abzüge gibt es obgleich jeden Individualismus bei der Befestigung des CPU-Kühlers. Mit etwas stabileren Blechen und längeren Schrauben wäre eine Montage mit federbelasteten Schrauben ohne Weiteres möglich - eine durchweg elegantere Lösung. Die vorliegende Konstellation erfordert zumindest erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit, um den Block nicht verspannt zu verschrauben. Ein aus meiner Sicht unnützes Risiko.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein herzlicher Dank geht direkt an Streacom und Christian Verfuerth für die Unterstützung und Bereitstellung des Testsamples.

Mehr Infos auch auf der Herstellerseite via Facebook
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Klutten (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*



So Freunde der gepflegten Unterhaltung. Ein kleiner Test, gespickt mit lustiger Schreibe und manchmal nicht ganz ernst gemeinten Passagen geht online. Viel Spaß damit und wenn es Fragen, Kritik oder Buh-Rufe gibt - immer her damit. 

​


----------



## McZonk (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Sauber, da ist nicht nur erstklassiges Bildmaterial dabei, sondern auch ein durchaus lesenswerter Beitrag dabei raus gekommen (also Leute: nicht nur gucken, sondern auch intensiv lesen) . Das ist aber auch wirklich was super Feines an Hardware, was du da jetzt liegen hast .


----------



## Abductee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Super Review 

Aber warum eigentlich nur zwei Heatpipes?
Hätten da nicht vier Platz?

Das FC10 sieht ja auch klasse aus.


----------



## MC-Bechtmann (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Super. Vielen Dank für den Test.
Kannst du vielleicht nochmal die Leistungsaufnahme messen bei Vollast? 
Ich möchte mir ein ähnliches System kaufen, mit einem i7-3770T (sobald er mal verfügbar ist...). Wenn die Aufnahme bei Volllast 60W nicht übersteigt, dann sollte mit dem 3770T (20W weniger) auch eine ~80W PicoPSU ausreichen, um noch effizienter beim Wirkungsgrad des Netzteils zu sein.


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*



Abductee schrieb:


> Aber warum eigentlich nur zwei Heatpipes? Hätten da nicht vier Platz?



Das Konstrukt als Ganzes muss funktionieren. Wenn der außenliegende Kühlkörper nur XX Watt über die natürliche Konvektion abgeben kann, dann muss man nicht zwangsweise übermäßig viele Heatpipes verbauen - schließlich sind diese ein Kostenfaktor bei der Herstellung. Je nach verbautem Prinzip können zwei Heatpipes zwischen 60 und 80 Watt abführen, was schlussendlich für sehr leistungsfähige Prozessoren ausreichend ist - siehe i7 3770s. Natürlich könnte man Wärme etwas schneller abführen, aber auch da muss die kalte Seite erst einmal eine ausreichende Differenztemperatur bewerkstelligen, um die Effizienz zur gedachten Anzahl zu steigern. Platz wäre aber auch noch für sechs Heatpipes, sofern man einen niedrigen PicoPSU-Adapter verwendet.



McZonk schrieb:


> ... Das ist aber auch wirklich was super Feines an Hardware, was du da jetzt liegen hast .



Hat ja auch eine Stange Geld gekostet. Wie gut, dass ich erst nach der Fertigstellung alles zusammengerechnet habe. 



MC-Bechtmann schrieb:


> Super. Vielen Dank für den Test. Kannst du vielleicht nochmal die Leistungsaufnahme messen bei Vollast?



Ich kann dir am Wochenende noch einmal ein paar Daten zu Lastszenarien  liefern. Ich habe das große 160XT nur gekauft, da es preislich kaum  einen Unterschied machte und ich im Vorfeld natürlich auch keinerlei  Anhaltspunkte bezüglich der Leistungsaufnahme hatte.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Waren nur 2 Heatpipes im Lieferumfang, könnte man beim Hersteller noch welche mit-/nachbestellen ?

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass zumindest bei deinem Testaufbau unter Last noch Potential da ist... wenn da nur ein Atömchen oder eine E-Gurke drunter wandern, ist's hinfällig.
Es läuft ja schon stabil, aber ein bisschen Reserve für warme Tage (ich kratze zur Zeit an den 30 Grad Lufttemperatur) kann nicht verkehrt sein .


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Schönes Review und ein prima Gehäuse 

Werde dieses mal einer Bekannten mit HTPC Ambitionen unter "der Nase halten"...


----------



## Cey (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Feines Review - das Gehäuse sieht sehr interessant aus.

Welche Temperatur erreicht die HDD denn eigentlich, wenn die CPU ordentlich arbeitet und es so schöne 25-30°C Raumtemperatur hat?

Bzw: Muss man sich sorgen um Hitzespots machen? Denn 0 Luftdurchwalzung finde ich schon ein wenig kritisch, auch in Bezug auf die VRMs zum Beispiel der CPU.


----------



## mars321 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Sehr schönes Gehäuse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Das hat er aber wieder fein gemacht.
Schönes Gehäuse, da würde mir glatt eine Idee für ein Retro - Gehäuse einfallen.


----------



## Rolk (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Na toll, jetzt habe ich auch wieder Lust einen mini PC zu bauen. Gut das Trinity noch nicht da ist. 
Sehr gutes Review.


----------



## Klutten (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Zunächst einmal Dankeschön euch allen für das Feedback und die lieben Glückwünsche. 



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Waren nur 2 Heatpipes im Lieferumfang, könnte man beim Hersteller noch welche mit-/nachbestellen?



Ja, im Lieferumfang befinden sich zwei Heatpipes. Diese reichen wie beschrieben aus, um 65 Watt Wärme abzutransportieren. Weitere Heatpipes sind momentan nicht bestellbar, ich werde den Hersteller aber gerne darauf aufmerksam machen, dass Interesse daran besteht. Schlussendlich ist nicht die Menge an Heatpipes entscheidend für die Leistungsfähigkeit, sondern die Differenztemperatur zwischen kalter und warmer Seite. Somit ist man maßgeblich von der vorherrschenden Raumtemperatur und der möglchst freien Aufstellung des Gehäuses abhängig.



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Es läuft ja schon stabil, aber ein bisschen Reserve für warme Tage (ich kratze zur Zeit an den 30 Grad Lufttemperatur) kann nicht verkehrt sein .



Stabil ja, aber auch noch mit deutlich Spielraum nach oben. Wie bereits geschrieben, komme ich selbst nach einigen Stunden Filmwiedergabe nicht auf mehr als 50 °C CPU-Temperatur und einem lauwarmen Gehäuse. Was will man mehr? Als Spieleknecht wäre der kleine Kasten für meine Denke doch zu sehr zweckentfremdet.



Cey schrieb:


> Feines Review - das Gehäuse sieht sehr interessant aus.
> 
> Welche Temperatur erreicht die HDD denn eigentlich, wenn die CPU ordentlich arbeitet und es so schöne 25-30°C Raumtemperatur hat? Bzw: Muss man sich sorgen um Hitzespots machen? Denn 0 Luftdurchwalzung finde ich schon ein wenig kritisch, auch in Bezug auf die VRMs zum Beispiel der CPU.


 
Ich muss mal schauen, ob es ein Tool gibt, mit dem man die Temperatur der SSD auslesen kann. Ich vermute aber schon mal grob, dass es nicht mehr als 40 °C sein werden. Dem aufmerksamen Leser wäre übrigens aufgefallen, dass der natürliche Kamineffekt im Gehäuse sehr gut funktioniert und durch die Lüftungsschlitze leicht warme Luft aufsteigt. Um Hotspots sollte man sich daher wohl keine Sorgen machen müssen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das hat er aber wieder fein gemacht.
> Schönes Gehäuse, da würde mir glatt eine Idee für ein Retro - Gehäuse einfallen.



Dann spann uns mal nicht auf die Folter und rück raus mit der Sprache.


----------



## Cey (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Ja du hattest ja ohne HDD getestet. Mich würde es interessieren, ob mit HDD dann ein Hitzestau entstehen könnte, denn lass uns mal ehrlich sein - Viele Komponenten und Kabel sehr dicht zusammengepackt, wenn dann das Ding noch HTPC-Like im Regal oder so steht, würd ich dem "Kamineffekt" keine relevante Wärmeabfuhr zusprechen. Wenn das Gehäuse als Kühler auf 50 Grad C aufgewärmt wird bei Volllast, im Hochsommer und im Regal werden ja auch alle Komponenten innen mindestens so warm sein.

Naja mit modernen Energiearmen HDDs wohl kein Problem, aber um die VRMs würde ich mir bei längeren 65W CPU-Load ja schon gedanken machen... Natürlich läuft eine CPU selten so ausgelastet länger.

Glaubst du, das Intel ITX Q77 Mainboard passt da zum Kühler? Da ist der CPU sockel nämlich sehr weit am Rand leider.


----------



## Abductee (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Ich glaub er meinte mit Kamineffekt die Alufinnen am Gehäuserand?


----------



## Klutten (30. Juni 2012)

@ Cey

Ich habe vorhin nicht auf den Unterschied SSD -> HDD geachtet.  ...ich nutze nämlich nur eine externe 2,5"-HDD (Lacie Rikiki USB 3.0 mit 1TB) als Datengrab.

Ich weiß zwar, worauf du grundsätzlich hinaus möchtest, aber unter den Gesichtspunkten kann ich leider keinen Test machen. Mir fehlt schlichtweg eine 3,5" HDD, die unter dem Laufwerstray Platz finden könnte. Eine HDD würde aber durchaus die Strömung im Gehäuse verschlechtern. Momentan ist unter dem Tray massig Luft und auch Kabel behindern nicht den Innenraum. Durch die Anordnung sind diese fast durchweg im Randbereich zu finden. Ich würde mir daher bei normaler Nutzung keine Gedanken um thermische Probleme der Komponenten machen. Diese sind heutzutage meist immer für > 80 °C spezifiziert und solche Temperaturen herrschen nicht in dem kleinen Gehäuse. 

Man sollte sich aber, sofern man auf das passive FC8 setzt, auch einen geeigneten Standplatz wählen. Ist der gewünschte Platz nicht ausreichend belüftet, sollte man eher auf das FC7 umschwenken, welches intern einen seitlichen Lüfter besitzt. Im Übrigen kann auch im FC8 ein Lüfter eingesetzt werden, wenn man die SSD mit etwas Bastelaufwand im Bereich der 3,5"-HDD unterbringt. Oft liegen SSDs ja schon Blechhalter bei.

Bezüglich der Kompatibilität solltest du mal hier schauen -> Kompatibilitätsliste

Mein Board war auch nicht in der Liste. Ich habe mich einfach anhand von Bildern an der Position des Sockels orientiert. Die Heatpipes lassen einem natürlich extrem wenig Spielraum.



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meinte mit Kamineffekt die Alufinnen am Gehäuserand?


 
Sowohl als auch. Ein Großteil der Wärme wird über den großen Kühlkörper abgegeben. Allerdings zirkuliert Luft auch deutlich durch die Lüftungsschlitze im Gehäuse. Diese sind so angebracht, dass Luft seitlich am Mainboard frei vorbeiströmen kann und so auch über die Finnen des CPU-Kühlers.


----------



## Cey (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Naja, man sollte schon beachten, dass die Spannungswandler für die CPU eigentlich auf eine aktive Kühlung ausgelegt sind. Du hast ja bei einer 65 W CPU durchaus einige Watt an Verlustleistung (Intel rechnet da manchmal sogar mit 10-20%) Selbst 5 W Verlustleistung sind für diese kleinen MOSFETs ja schon ganz ordentlich, 10 W erstrecht.

Also für ganz ungefährlich halte ich komplett passive Lösungen ohne jeglichen mini-Luftstrom theoretisch nicht - die Erfahrung wirds zeigen, ob ich da recht habe oder nicht.

Das FC7 unterstützt bei Einbau einer 3,5" HDD nur 3 cm CPU-Kühler, und die gibt es quasi nicht, bzw. wenn, dann ordentlich laut, also für 65 W Cpus.

Das Q77 Board von Intel ist in der Kompatibilitätsliste nicht aufgeführt, hatte gehofft, du hättest vielleicht eine Idee, wie weit man den Kühler nach rechts verschieben kann - werde dann wohl einfach mal ne Supportanfrage stellen. 

Den Preis finde ich übrigens schon ziemlichen Wucher für die Streacom-Gehäuse und die Extras - aber irgendwie ist das im HTPC-Segment ja "in". Lian Li sollte mal so kompakte Dinger entwickeln.


----------



## Klutten (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

So, auf die Schnelle schiebe ich mal das kleine Update nach, welches von MC-Bechtmann gewünscht wurde. 

100% CPU-Last auf 8 Kernen ziehen gerade mal ~88 Watt aus der Steckdose
100% CPU-Last auf 7 Kernen + 1 Instanz Furmark genehmigen sich dann ~107 Watt

Da mir zur Effizienz der Kombination PicoPSU-Adapter und externem Netzteil keine Daten bekannt sind kann man zwar feststellen, dass ein 90-Watt-Adapter für den Alltag ausreichend ist, die Variante mit 120 Watt aber etwas mehr Sicherheit bietet. Preislich macht es keinen Unterschied und bei einer alltäglichen Belastung im Bereich von 20 und max. 50 Watt finde ich den Zugewinn in der Annäherung der größten Effizienz bei ~50% Last kaum nennenswert.



Cey schrieb:


> Das FC7 unterstützt bei Einbau einer 3,5" HDD nur 3 cm CPU-Kühler, und die gibt es quasi nicht, bzw. wenn, dann ordentlich laut, also für 65 W Cpus.



Ich meinte jetzt nicht den CPU-Lüfter, sondern den seitlich stehenden 80mm-Lüfter, der ja durchaus einen deutlichen Luftstrom im Gehäuse erzeugen kann. Mit der CPU hast du aber Recht. Das ist leider eine blöde Sache. Im Luxx hat Bundy das FC7 getestet, da könnte man ja mal wegen seiner Lösung reinschauen.



Cey schrieb:


> Das Q77 Board von Intel ist in der Kompatibilitätsliste nicht aufgeführt, hatte gehofft, du hättest vielleicht eine Idee, wie weit man den Kühler nach rechts verschieben kann - werde dann wohl einfach mal ne Supportanfrage stellen.



Poste doch mal bitte einen Link oder direkt eine Draufsicht des Boards. Dann schaue ich mal, wie weit der Sockel von der Soll-Position abweicht.



Cey schrieb:


> Den Preis finde ich übrigens schon ziemlichen Wucher für die Streacom-Gehäuse und die Extras - aber irgendwie ist das im HTPC-Segment ja "in". Lian Li sollte mal so kompakte Dinger entwickeln.



Lian Li ist kaum ein vergleichbarer Hersteller in Bezug auf diese kleinen Gehäuse (und deren Blechdicke), obgleich auch bei denen in den letzten Jahren die Preise für kleine Gehäuse auf dem Level ehemaliger Big-Tower der gehobenen Preisklasse liegen. Aber da die Gehäuse qualitativ gut und auch in einer Vielzahl an Variationen auf dem Markt erhältlich sind, werden sie wie blöd gekauft. Schlicht und edel geht eben immer. Der direkte Konkurrent ist für Streacom eher OrigenAE, wo ein vergleichbares Gehäuse mehr als das Doppelte kostet.


----------



## MC-Bechtmann (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*



Klutten schrieb:


> So, auf die Schnelle schiebe ich mal das kleine Update nach, welches von MC-Bechtmann gewünscht wurde.
> 
> 100% CPU-Last auf 8 Kernen ziehen gerade mal ~88 Watt aus der Steckdose
> 100% CPU-Last auf 7 Kernen + 1 Instanz Furmark genehmigen sich dann ~107 Watt
> ...


 
Ich danke dir!


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Ich studiere derzeit Informatik und die Programme, die wir schreiben/benutzen, frühstücken gerne mal an die 6 GiB Arbeitsspeicher und lasten auch einen Quadcore problemlos aus - deswegen meine Frage.
Wenn aber nun die Gehäuseoberfläche die Hitze nicht schnell genug abführen kann, hilft eine dritte oder vierte wirklich nix.
Ausprobieren würde ich es trotzdem .


----------



## Klutten (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Aus Spaß an der Freude habe ich heute Abend die CPU auf Sparflamme getrimmt. Durch ein negatives Offset von 0,175 Volt im UEFI genehmigt sich der Prozessor mit seinen 8 Recheneinheiten jetzt deutlich weniger und bleibt dabei unter Last noch um ~5 °C kühler. Leider hängt der PC gerade an einer anderen Steckdose, sodass ich den Verbrauch im Vergleich nicht ablesen kann. Die Spannungen sind auf alle Fälle grandios niedrig und man darf auch nicht vergessen, alles ist passiv gekühlt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## sentinel1 (2. August 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

@ Klutten
Top Test 

Dieses Gehäuse könnte sich als würdiger Proband meines zukünftig bevorstehenden Haswell - Projektes erweisen .

Zielsetzung: - absolute Stille bei max. Leistung und min. Abmessungen


----------



## xTc (17. September 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Hast du mal die Temperatur des Gehäuses gemessen?
Wärmt sich das Teil nach längerer Nutzung stark auf?

Ich liebäugel mit dem ST-FC5B als Multimediazentrale. 


Grüße


----------



## Klutten (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Guten Tag der Herr. 

Gemessen habe ich die Temperaturen nur in der Form, wie im Text angegeben...



> Wie bereits geschrieben, komme ich selbst nach einigen Stunden  Filmwiedergabe nicht auf mehr als 50 °C CPU-Temperatur und einem  lauwarmen Gehäuse.



Die niedrigen Spannungen bringen mich nach der Optimierung uneingeschränkt zu meinem Ergebnis. Bei einem flachen Gehäuse kann der interne Wärmefluß natürlich etwas schlechter sein. ...



> In Punkto Leistung bekommt das FC8 daher von mir die volle Punktzahl.  Ich hätte vor diesem Test nie geglaubt, dass man eine CPU dieser  Leistungsklasse in einem derart kleinen und edlen Gehäuse vollständig  passiv und damit lautlos kühlen kann.


----------



## Cey (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Ich habe mir dieses Gehäuse nun auch mal gekauft, da das Review recht positiv schien.

Kurzfassung: *Für diesen High-End-Preis ist der Zusammenbau eine unverschämte Zumutung!!!* 

Langfassung:

Der Spaß begann schon beim Demontieren der Kühlerhalterung. Die Schrauben waren so feste eingedreht, dass ich meinen Schraubenzieher mit einer Zange drehen musste und dabei fast das Gewinde der Schrauben gekillt hätte.

Die Anleitung ist alles andere als hilfreich. Die Tüten mit den Schrauben sind einfach mit dem Schraubentyp versehen, welche der 5 verschiedenen Schraubentypen nun also z.B. fürs Mainboard verwendet werden soll, kann man raten und ausprobieren.

Der CPU-Kühler ist eine Zumutung sondergleichen.

Die Winkel der Heatpipes stimmen nicht genau, sodass eine spannungsfreie Anbringung nicht möglich ist.
Die Halterungsschrauben des CPU-Kühlers sind der letzte Schrott:
Die langen Schrauben sitzen leicht schief, wenn man nicht aufpasst. 
Die Federn zerkratzen den CPU-Kühler, die Federn schnappen über die Schraube hinaus
Man weiß nicht wirklich, wie fest man alles ziehen soll, sodass es gut hält nur man es nicht übertreibt.
Die WLP ist auch eine Sauerei-Aktion, wenn man nicht eine helfende Hand dabei hat.

Die Aluoberfläche ist ziemlich rau, auch vorne - das finde ich nicht besonders angenehm, poliertes Alu hätte mir da besser gefallen. Ansonsten ist die Verarbeitung durchgehend sehr gut und auch das Innenraumkonzept überzeugend.

Aber nochmals zur unverschämten Preispolitik:

1. Dass kein USB3.0-Kabel bei der Evo-Version beiliegt, ist ne Frechheit. Das Gehäuse als USB 3.0 zu bewerben (und dafür einen Aufpreis zu verlangen, obwohl der SD-Reader weggefallen ist) und dann nochmal den Kunden 10 Euro für so ein *****kabel ausgeben zu lassen, wenn man schon 150 für das Gehäuse auf den Tisch gelegt hat - No Comment.

2. 





> Auf Wärmeleitpaste verzichtet Streacom ebenfalls bewusst. Aufgrund der ohnehin gesteigerten Anforderungen an den Anwender (Bastelarbeit), geht man davon aus, dass dieser ohnehin ein sehr hochwertiges und individuelles Produkt wählt.


Man zahlt für die Kühlerkonstruktion 60 Euro Aufpreis (gegenüber dem FC7). Noch nicht einmal eine Wärmeleitpaste ist dabei - sag mal gehts noch? Egal wie High-End ein CPU-Kühler ist, IMMER erhält man Wärmeleitpaste dazu. Da hab ich doch echt fast das Gefühl, dein Review ist ein Pressetext von Streacom. Das ist doch unverschämt, keine Wärmeleitpaste beizulegen! Bei "gesteigerten Anforderungen" legt man dann halt nicht den letzten Dreck, sondern halbwegs anständige WLP dabei - z.B. Arctic Cooling MX-2 (10g - 4 Euro für Endverbraucher)!


Man könnte die Sache mit der Bastelei, die das Gehäuse wirklich nur für Leute, die sich damit gut auskennen, praktikabel macht, ja mit dem Argument verzeihen "ist halt ein Gehäuse für Bastler". Davon steht aber nirgendwo etwas auf der Homepage! Auch ein Hinweis "Wärmeleitpaste nicht dabei, muss extra gekauft werden (10g sicherheitshalber)" ist nirgendwo zu finden. Und das bei diesem Preis!

Als ob Apple das iPhone als DIY-Zusammensteck&Kleb-Kit für 500 Euro verkaufen würde und dann nicht mal ein Netzteil beilegen würde!...


----------



## xbmc_fan86 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*



Cey schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dieses Gehäuse nun auch mal gekauft, da das Review recht positiv schien.
> 
> Die Aluoberfläche ist ziemlich rau, auch vorne - das finde ich nicht besonders angenehm, poliertes Alu hätte mir da besser gefallen. Ansonsten ist die Verarbeitung durchgehend sehr gut und auch das Innenraumkonzept überzeugend.
> 
> Aber nochmals zur unverschämten Preispolitik.


 
Letzte ist mein Streacom FC 8 EVO in Schwarz auch geliefert worden (nachdem ich mir das FC5 Evo in Natura doch nicht so gut gefiel ..). Streacom scheint sich die Kritik schon zu Herzen zu nehmen, mittlerweile werden 2 Spritzen WLP beigelegt.

Zu der Aluoberfläche: Poliert != "sandblast finish", also eher keine Überraschung, oder? 

Ich würde gerne wissen ob der Thread-Ersteller (Klutten) mit seiner Hardware-Zusammenstellung nach einger Zeit der Nutzung noch zurieden ist oder Verbesserungsvorschläge hat? Bisher habe ich nur das Gehäuse und bei der Hardware wollte ich mich in Etwa an diesem Review orientieren.

Grüße
xbmc_fan


----------



## Cey (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Hm ja keine Überraschung, aber dennoch finde ich persönlich die Oberfläche nicht soo toll - ist ja Geschmackssache!

Das mit der WLP ist ja cool, dass die inzwischen beigelegt ist.

Also ich habe für einen Bekannten einen Core i5 - Quad - Ivy Bridge in dem Gehäuse verbaut in Verbindung mit einem Asrock Z77 Itx (welches über Spawa-Kühler verfügt). Mit + 400 MHz OC und etwas Spannungsreduzierung wird die CPU dann aber schon so ihre 90-100° C heiß. Da die Montage wie beschrieben eine Katastrophe war, kann ich aber nicht ausschließen, dass der Chip kühler werden dürfte. (Gehäuse hatte nämlich nur so 40 °C). Zudem hatte ich die silberne Version, die schwarze strahlt die Wärme vielleicht auch besser ab.


----------



## Klutten (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*



xbmc_fan86 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen ob der Thread-Ersteller (Klutten) mit seiner Hardware-Zusammenstellung nach einger Zeit der Nutzung noch zurieden ist oder Verbesserungsvorschläge hat? Bisher habe ich nur das Gehäuse und bei der Hardware wollte ich mich in Etwa an diesem Review orientieren.



Ich bin mit meiner Zusammenstellung sehr zufrieden und wollte mit dem Prozessor das Maximum ausloten. Der 3770S kann sehr sparsam sein, bei Bedarf im Turbomodus aber auch mächtig Leistung entwickeln. Umso erstaunlicher ist es, dass die Temperaturen auf einem niedrigen Niveau rangieren. Die restliche Hardware kann ja nach Belieben verändert werden ...wenn man mal von der eigenwilligen Auswahl an Slot-In-Laufwerken absieht. 



Cey schrieb:


> Also ich habe für einen Bekannten einen Core i5 - Quad - Ivy Bridge in dem Gehäuse verbaut in Verbindung mit einem Asrock Z77 Itx (welches über Spawa-Kühler verfügt). Mit + 400 MHz OC und etwas Spannungsreduzierung wird die CPU dann aber schon so ihre 90-100° C heiß.



Deine Temperaturen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Leistungsplus und Spannungsreduktion können ja nicht temperaturtechnisch ans Limit führen. Da muss der Fehler irgendwo bei der Montage gesucht werden. Ich vermute da einen nicht gerade sitzenden CPU-Kühlblock, der durch die fehlende seitliche Auflage schnell verkanten kann. Ich habe meinen Kühler z.B. nur locker befestigt, Anpressdruck ist nicht immer die beste Alternative, primär sollte man sich dem (durchaus verbesserungswürdigen) Konzept beugen und auf einen korrekten Sitz achten.



Cey schrieb:


> Da die Montage wie beschrieben eine Katastrophe war, kann ich aber nicht ausschließen, dass der Chip kühler werden dürfte.


 
Die Montage ist sicher nicht frei von möglichen Fehlerquellen. Wer aber Spaß am Basteln hat und nicht in 30 Minuten zwangsweise einen PC zusammen bauen will, der wird diese auch ohne Probleme bewerkstelligen. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.


----------



## xbmc_fan86 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meiner Zusammenstellung sehr zufrieden und wollte mit dem Prozessor das Maximum ausloten. Der 3770S kann sehr sparsam sein, bei Bedarf im Turbomodus aber auch mächtig Leistung entwickeln. Umso erstaunlicher ist es, dass die Temperaturen auf einem niedrigen Niveau rangieren. Die restliche Hardware kann ja nach Belieben verändert werden ...wenn man mal von der eigenwilligen Auswahl an Slot-In-Laufwerken absieht.



Das höre ich gern, dass die Kiste immer noch läuft und nicht geschmolzen ist o.Ä. 

Die EVO-Variante ist ja mit 95W TDP unter "optimalen Bedinungen" (Heatpipe Direct Touch 4 Pipes – Max CPU TDP 95W**) angegeben, daher sind beim 3770S mittlerweile 30W Luft nach oben  

Habe dem Streacom Support mal eine Anfrage bezüglich kompatibler Mainboards geschickt unter anderem auch das von Cey erwähnte ASRock:

 ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE
 ASRock Z77E-ITX
 MSI Z77IA-E53

War bisher immer sehr zufrieden mit ASUS, hoffe das passt ... sonst wird es auch das Z77E von ASRock.

... die Auswahl der restlichen Hardware ist in der Tat nicht so sehr spannend


----------



## xbmc_fan86 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Blöde Frage:

wenn ich das ASRock H77M-ITX Board wie du nehme habe ich intern für USB 3.0 nur 1 Anschluss: - 1 x Front USB 3.0 header (supports 2 USB 3.0 ports), supports USB 1.0/2.0/3.0 up to 5Gb/s.

Ich habe auch die Streacom IIRC Fernbedinung die ja auch per USB angeschlossen wird. Verbaue ich mit damit die Möglichkeit die Front-USB Anschlüsse des FC8 EVO zu nutzen?


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Die Fernbedienung hat nichts mit dem USB 3.0 Pin Header zu tun.
http://www.streacom.com/downloads/ds/irrc_datasheet_de.pdf
Die kommt auf einen freien USB 2.0 Pin Header.


----------



## xbmc_fan86 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Danke für die Info!

Das Thema USB (3.0) hat mich jetzt beim zusammenbau wieder eingeholt: Der USB 3.0 Anschluss des Mainboard liegt sehr ungünstig unter den Heatpipes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß jemand ob es dazu einen 90-Grad Adapter oder ähnliches gibt?


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Du könntest probieren das Steckergehäuse kleinzuschneiden.
http://www.amazon.de/DELOCK-Kabel-P...YW/ref=sr_1_35?ie=UTF8&qid=1356724510&sr=8-35

Oder von hinten:
http://www.amazon.de/sempre-AU319U3...J2/ref=sr_1_33?ie=UTF8&qid=1356724510&sr=8-33

Downgrade:
InLine ® USB 2.0 zu 3.0 Adapterkabel intern, USB 2.0 Ma: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## xbmc_fan86 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Das ist vielleicht ein guter Tipp!

Habe ja bereits das folgende Kabel hier, das die Front USB Abschlüsse mit den USB 3.0 Headern verbinden sollte:
SC30 USB3.0 Internal Cable | Streacom

Aufgeschnitten sieht es so aus, hilft leider nicht viel. Das könnte man bestimmt kompakter hinbekommen, leider bin ich mit Lötkolben & Co. nicht sonderlich geschickt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:
Da mir das ganze so zu viel "Gefrickel" ist, werde ich das Mainboard tauschen. Anstatt ASRock H77M-ITX wie bisher habe ich mir das ASRock Z77E-ITX bestellt, da ist das Layout wesentlich besser geeignet.

Siehe das folgende Review.

Falls einer auf die Idee kommt ein FC8 Evo aufzubauen und Wert auf die USB 3.0 an der Front legt sollte einen Bogen um das ASRock H77M-ITX machen.


----------



## JokerGermanydevu (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Ein neuer HTPC soll her und vom Design hat der meiner Mutter gefallen...
Habe nun auch noch den flacheren Bruder Streacom FC5 ODS Evo silber entdeckt, wobei ich es nicht so schön finde die USB Ports an der Seite suchen zu müssen...

Schade auch das das EVO kein Cardreader mehr hat...

Nun zu meinen Fragen allgemein:
1. gibt es BluRay Laufwerke die mit dem Knopf des Evos harmonieren? (Der neue Knopf ist ja auch etwas anders, vielleicht hat sich das Problem damit erledigt.)

2. Kenne mich absolut nicht mit diesen kleinen Gehäusen aus, deswegen entschuldigt bitte meine Frage. reingebaut werden soll auch eine DVB-S2 Karte (die Linux tauglich sein soll). Ist die Auswahl durch low-profile stark eingeschränkt?  (Evtl ein Vorteil fürs FC5? )

€dit:
Wir tendieren zum Streacom FC5 ODS Evo silber
3. Sollte man den IR Reciever von Streacom nehmen oder passen da auch andere rein? Weiß jemand evtl. wie gut der IR von Streacom mit Linux harmoniert?

4. Wie viel Airflow meint ihr brauche ich noch, kann ich das Teil bedenkenlos da hinstellen wo auf dem Bild der Reciever steht? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn nein, wie sieht es mit dem Streacom FC5 ODS Evo aus?

5. Der Rechner soll werden:
A4-5300
DVB-S2 Karte (welche genau steht noch nicht fest)
Slimlline BluRay Laufwerk.
SSD mit 60-120GB

Welches Netzteil sollte ich dafür nehmen?
Muss man das von Streacom nehmen bzw. sind die evtl. sogar empfehlenswert?



Cey schrieb:


> Aber nochmals zur unverschämten Preispolitik:
> 
> 1. Dass kein USB3.0-Kabel bei der Evo-Version beiliegt, ist ne Frechheit. Das Gehäuse als USB 3.0 zu bewerben (und dafür einen Aufpreis zu verlangen, obwohl der SD-Reader weggefallen ist) und dann nochmal den Kunden 10 Euro für so ein *****kabel ausgeben zu lassen, wenn man schon 150 für das Gehäuse auf den Tisch gelegt hat - No Comment.



Das finde ich ebenfalls dreist. Bin allerdings auch nicht derjenige der so viel für ein Gehäuse ausgibt, aber meine Mutter möchte unbedingt das Design fürs Wohnzimmer...


----------



## xbmc_fan86 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*



xbmc_fan86 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Da mir das ganze so zu viel "Gefrickel" ist, werde ich das Mainboard tauschen. Anstatt ASRock H77M-ITX wie bisher habe ich mir das ASRock Z77E-ITX bestellt, da ist das Layout wesentlich besser geeignet.
> 
> Siehe das folgende Review.
> ...


 
Mal in kurzes Update: Das ASRock Z77E-ITX ist mittlerweile eingebaut und der HTPC komplett zusammengeschraubt, inkl. Front USB 3.0 versteht sich.   

Habe noch nicht viel getestet, allerdings braucht die Kiste ~ 6 Sekunden zum hochfahren bis Windows 8 nachdem man die Kiste per Remote aus dem kompletten "Aus" Zustand startet.




JokerGermanydevu schrieb:


> Nun zu meinen Fragen allgemein:
> 1. gibt es BluRay Laufwerke die mit dem Knopf des Evos harmonieren? (Der neue Knopf ist ja auch etwas anders, vielleicht hat sich das Problem damit erledigt.)
> 
> 2. Kenne mich absolut nicht mit diesen kleinen Gehäusen aus, deswegen entschuldigt bitte meine Frage. reingebaut werden soll auch eine DVB-S2 Karte (die Linux tauglich sein soll). Ist die Auswahl durch low-profile stark eingeschränkt?  (Evtl ein Vorteil fürs FC5? )
> ...


 
Die EVO Modelle können BluRay-Laufwerke mit Links- oder Rechtsseitigem Auswurfknopf aufnehmen. Habe das Sony Optiarc BD-5850H verbaut (Nicht vergessen den Slimline-SATA-Adapter mitzubestellen!)

Für den Streacom IR-Receiver ist das Gehäuse vorbereitet, sodass kein zusätzliche Bastelarbeit notwendig ist. In wie weit das Teil mit Linux funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Laut Datenblatt wird es unterstützt.

Zur sonstigen Hardware: AMD CPU + DVB Karte könnte ziemlich warm werden oder?


----------



## JokerGermanydevu (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Streacom FC8 - lautloses Edelgehäuse*

Das Sony Optiarc BD-5850H  scheint nicht mehr Lieferbar zu sein, zwei mal habe ich es bestellt und 2 mal wurde es mir storniert =(


----------

